# 7 yrs old and dumped in a shelter



## Maureen Las (May 31, 2012)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/22991442

Simon has no idea what is going on as he was with the same family for 7 yrs before he was surrendered to us. 
He guards his cage but beneath his ferocious little self I can see that he is very frightened. 

He needs to have a cage on the floor with an xpen attached and he needs to be allowed to come out of his cage on his own and not be "grabbed out" 

Since many caregivers clean the cages with the rabbits in them ....every day is a challenge both for him and them. 

A shelter is not a good place for an older frightened rabbit. 

He is very very cute and is very loving once he is outside of the cage.

If you are an experienced rabbitOwner PLEASE consider allowing this feisty little guy to have a good life in his senior years. 

Please consider him and PM me for more info 
Thanks 

Maureen


----------



## LakeCondo (May 31, 2012)

Poor guy.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 31, 2012)

Gosh I hate when people do that!! Give up an animal that has been with so long already. I really hope he finds a home.


----------



## Samara (May 31, 2012)

Can anyone on the forum step up and take in this little guy? I'm in NH


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 1, 2012)

What a heartbreaker! Both how cute he is and his story  He reminds me of my first bunny- Nethie mix, very cage territorial, but super loving and wonderful. My boy died at 7, same age as Simon  I know this is useless to say, but we would take him if we weren't thousands of miles away.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 1, 2012)

Could try setting up a train to get him to alaska. Thsts so sad, i hope his age does not hinder his ability to be adopted


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 1, 2012)

Brenda, we flew one of our buns up here a few years ago, but I wouldn't feel comfortable flying a 7 year old rabbit up here, much less in the summer. Just asking for trouble. Hopefully someone much, much closer will find him!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for thinking of him Shiloh


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 1, 2012)

ray: Too much distance too. That just peeves me to no end. I'll never be able to understand people like that.


----------



## fribble2110 (Jun 1, 2012)

If i wasnt in CT i would totally take this little guy! Thats horrible  I hope they had a good reason to surrender him!  I could never imagine getting rid of an animal that only knew me in there senior years unless it was for a serious reason..  I really hope this guy finds a home soon!


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 1, 2012)

Poor Simon, I seriously hope a bunny lover will adopthim soon, that's so sad.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't fathom why anyone would do something like this to a Senior Citizen of the Bunny World. It is so sad,but unfortunately does happen. Truly hoping you can find someone who will take this Sweetie into their lives and give him a wonderful place to enjoy his Senior Years.

K


----------

